# Partners wanted for a whitewater music venue!



## veeee (Mar 20, 2007)

I live in one of the biggest white water communities in Colorado and have located a perfect piece of property on the river which will play host to a "one stop shop" for private boaters and campers in general. Picture 9 acres on the river with a campground, showers, bathrooms a general store and a smaller outdoor concert venue and perhaps a chill restaraunt/bar. Of course it will also include complimentry shuttle service to most of the popular "put-ins" "Take outs" at sceduled times throughout most days...

I need a few investors with deeper pockets to make this happen, preferably with prior experience in the boating/rafting industry or the hospitality/music industry...

Please respond here with your contact info and I will get back to you with more details.


----------

